# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Dan McGrath|Austin Hair Transplants| Are Cysts After a Hair Transplant  Normal?

## tbtadmin

Hello,

I had a hair transplant about 9 weeks ago and I’m having problems with cysts all over my scalp where the hair was implanted. The doctor says that this is normal but I question that. Is this normal and what causes it?

*IAHRS Member, Dr. Dan McGrath From Austin Texas Responds:*

----------

